# What Should I Feed My Puppy?



## i love my pit (Jan 21, 2010)

hes a 2 month old puppy i have him on some food i was recommened call merrick i cant complain cause he likes the merrick food but i was also told innova evo is the best though what do you guys recommend from experience? should i take him off the merrick and try the evo out or should i leave him on the merrick food? i just want the best for my dog i want him to be as healthy as possible your input and opinions are very much well appreciated guys and girls thanks!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im not familiar with merrick , i feed my dogs orijen its a bit pricey but its worth it in my books, I also heard good things of taste of the wild and blue buffalo. But my dogs are doing well on what they are on so I say dont mess with a good thing. there are alot of food threads on here and most have a link to compare dog foods and see how they stand up I dont have the link but maybe someone would be nice enough to post it if they have it, or try the search button at the top might be able to find it. whats the ingredients in the merrick food?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The real question is what can you afford and is it always available in your area. I had Vendetta on D ick Van Pattons Organic dog food for some time. She looked good had a healthy looking coat and normal stool. The price kept going up and it wasn't always on the shelf when I needed it. I have since switched her over to Native performance dog food,Native Performance Dog Food | Home. It is used by people that train hunting dogs. Vendetta LOVES it. the best part no more gas.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Would that be as good for a dog not worked, though?


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

*Mine love Taste of the wild*

I feed my dogs Taste of the Wiled. I realy like it for a lot of reasons. One is that it is good for puppies to adults, so you don't have to change them to and adult food ever, just change the serving size.

Also they have a few different flavors. The one that works best for me(least amount of gas:woof is called Sierra mountain. I switched to that from duck, at first because I liked the name....because we live in the Sierra mountains. But then I noticed no more farts!

One of my dogs is 7 and one is 6 months they have very different activity levels and it seams to work well for both of them.

I guess price is relative to what everyone can afford. It is about 50$ a bag.


----------



## i love my pit (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks everyone i will look into all of the foods i appreciate the input! bumppp


----------

